# 389 Block Repairable?



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey gang, I dropped my block off at my machine shop last week and discovered a small crack between the lifter valley and water jacket above #1 . I have Found a welding shop that does cast iron welding and they will weld this up, but does anyone think this would be an issue? These blocks aren't exactly easy to get a hold of these days.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That seems like an odd place for a crack, but as long as the shop is able to weld it correctly so that it doesn't leak I don't see why it wouldn't be ok. I'd have that done first, before any machining.

Bear


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, my biggest concern is that there is no guarantee on cast iron welding and there is no way to know if it's sealed until the motor is built and tested.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Odd place for a crack. I am with BearGFR on this one. There are different techniques that can be used as well as types of welding rods. If the shop feels confident in doing the job, then I would go ahead with it - then have your machinist take a look and make the final call as to use the block or not. If you feel uncomfortable with it, then I would get another block.

I might also get that cylinder sleeved which would provide more rigidity to that cylinder, but that is something to discuss with your machinist - as well as his thoughts on the welding.

Just my thoughts. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks, I'm now considering a block swap or just buying a new 389 already built. I did find a block for $500, but with that much in a block from the get go I'll be at 2k to build it anyhow.


----------

